# Logic 7 + Equilizer Settings



## Robbie! (May 24, 2005)

anyone here a pro at setting the graphic equilizer? I listen to pop and rock and want my stereo to sound great however I am really not sure how to adjust the graphic equilizer. I would really appreciate if someone could take a pic of their settings if their radio is set up and rocks.

Thanks


----------



## saini023 (Feb 4, 2006)

hey..mines not set up for rock..but if i get a chance 2morro if not monday (2/6) i'll switch it for rock and send it....what ar eu lookin to get out of ur system? mainy highs?? little bass?? or more bass..i gotta take at the EQ..maybe just tell u what each one does so u can set it to ur personal setting..


----------



## Stephen Brinson (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey did either of you happen to set the EQ up for the best sound?Any help would be appreciated !! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## CoupeGuy (Mar 3, 2017)

Have you guys checked the sticky from Bavsound about how to make your stereo sound better for free? Has some very useful information about setting up the system so it sounds good TO YOU. Everyone is going to be different in their perception of "good" sound and that post helped me a lot.

But the most important thing I got from that is turn you Logic 7 Surround OFF. It does help immensely. I also found out the middle sections of the equalizer (1 kHz and 2 kHz) are great for separating the vocals and I have them bumped up by one or two, depending on the music source. Bumped up the first 2 frequencies on the left by 2 for bass (100hz and 200hz). Treble frequencies remain flat.

Also found that your basic treble and bass adjustments (not the ones on the equalizer) sound best if they are left flat (in the middle). 

Worked for me.


----------

